# Ouvrir un fichier .vsd sur MacBookPro



## Adele75 (14 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,
Pourriez-vous SVP m'expliquer comment ouvrir un fichier que l'on m'a envoyé par mail avec une extension .vsd?
J'ai essayé de télécharger Visio 2010: Visio Viewer sur microsoft.com; le fichier est bien dans mes téléchargements en .exe mais quand je clique sur mon fichier .vsd l'aperçu que je vois est vide. Je dois avoir mal téléchargé Visio 2010 ou est-ce un autre pb?
Merci de votre aide,
Adèle


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Avril 2011)

un fichier .exe ne peut pas s'installer sur un Mac directement il faut passer soit par bootCamp soit par un logiciel de virtualisation c'est donc normal que pour le moment tu ne puisses pas lire ton fichier.
cordialement JPP

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h30 ----------

En outre si il est dans le fichier téléchargement ... C'est qu'il n'est pas installé... si tu as ce qui faut pour...:mouais:


----------



## Adele75 (14 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,
je suis complètement néophyte et nouvelle sur Mac, pourriez-vous m'expliquer ce que je dois faire alors? merci,


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Avril 2011)

En outre un fil a déjà été crée pour le même sujet
.vsd

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h36 ----------




Adele75 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je suis complètement néophyte et nouvelle sur Mac, pourriez-vous m'expliquer ce que je dois faire alors? merci,



si personne n'arrive avant je cherche une réponse 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h36 ----------

regardes là si ça peut t'aider


----------

